# SuSE Kernel 2.6.2 Probleme!



## marcoX (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes versucht:
*
(1) Als Root Anmelden 
(2) Konsole Auf 
(3)# make config 
(4)# make bzImage 
(5)# make modules 
(6)# make modules_install 
(7)# make install 
(8)# depmod *

Ich hab dann neu gestartet und dann "Esc" gedrückt. Man sieht ja dann
was er alles ladet, startet usw. ...
*
eth0 ............................................................... failed 
eth1 ................................................................... failed 

Starting resource manager ... failed
Starting hotpluggin services [ ieee1394 net pci usb ... ] ... failed 
Starting hardware scan on bootStarting CRON daemon ... failed 
*

Die Windows Partitionen können scheinbar auch nicht mehr gemountet werden!

Beim herunter fahren bleibt er bei " Stopping hotplugging services " 
stehen! 

Da bleibt nur mehr der Reset Knopf! 

Was ist denn da falsch gelaufen?

Gruß Marco

[Nachtrag]
An und für sich startet er! Also "KDE" oder "Gnome" ect. ... kann man starten.


----------



## marcoX (11. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich hätte noch schnell eine Frage:

gibt es eine "kleine" Anleitung/Listing auf deutsch zur
xconfig/menuconfig?

Ich weis nicht, was ich aus oder einschalten sollte! 
Also meine Hardware kenn ich soweit schon, aber 
da gibts ja sooo viel und da bin ich mir etwas unsicher
ob ich das nun brauche oder ob ich das ausschalten kann!

Marco


----------

